# Terrible Puppy commercial for Super Bowl from Go Daddy



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

Saw a suggestion to contact [email protected] to pull this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2AHrCtOHqc


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

I literally said Oh. My. G-d. (and threw up in my mouth). Check out the comments under video. What a bad move on GoDaddy's marketing dept.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wow~ it must be a joke. Are they really that stupid?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Please don't share this...it will just add to their publicity!﻿


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

Wonderful


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Big slam on breeders who sell from websites on the internet. The comment portion is interesting.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ugh. Godaddy always has the worst commercials.


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

Actually, share it with the comment to pull your websites. My husband will be transferring about a dozen websites from them asap... 

We had missed the CEO had killed an elephant on safari a couple of years ago, we thought they were on the endangered list...??


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Whoa...I just viewed this 2x and was about to leave here to go to FB, when I thought, hey, why not post vid there. I just clicked on the link again (all within 10 mins.) Video is now "Private-sorry"

Perhaps the media and TV broadcasting the superbowl should be contacted.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

By the time I saw this thread, the video was pulled or "private". What was it like?

Susan


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

Still up at the Super Bowl Commercial site:

http://www.superbowl-commercials.org/34979.html


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

Susan, just posted a new link that works for now...


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

lol... Only in America...


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

They pulled the ad several hours ago. This is just one in a long list of offensive ads by this company. I would never give them a penny of my money.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

BowWowMeow said:


> They pulled the ad several hours ago. This is just one in a long list of offensive ads by this company. I would never give them a penny of my money.


I actually love American adds... everything goes... Its like trench warfare...
I love how they dont need to be sensitive to most things.

But don't mess with dogs and their rights. Its not an 'item'.

They went too far this time.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

I've been trying to watch this for hours, on fb, on here, on the news site, they are really shutting this commercial down. I wanted to see what all the talk was about. Wow, just wow. Could have been sweet if they had cut it off when the girl said "Buddy!! "I'm so glad you made it home!" That was sickening. Good they realized they screwed up, they have made the video private everywhere else.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

No excuse for distasteful ads, but I doubt they were trying to be insulting. Probably thought it was funny - obviously not animal lovers... Glad they are taking it down, hope it doesn't air on the super bowl


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

This ad made me sad..


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Godaddy has pulled the ad. I watched it. Guess I am not that upset. CEO said they underestimated the emotional reaction.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I saw it. I thought it was gross--extremely bad taste.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

using celebs that condone the ad is also disturbing.
NASCAR: Outcry causes GoDaddy to pull Super Bowl ad featuring Danica Patrick, puppy | MotorSportsTalk


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I watched the ad with the sound turned off (no sound on my work computer), and for those who didn't see it: What looks to me like a Great Pyrenees puppy fall out the back of a truck and the commercial shows the puppy struggling through rough terrain to make it home. Shows up at the owners place (the breeder I supposed, like responsible breeders carry litters of puppies in the bed of an open truck, then don't bother to go looking for a lost pup when they realize they lost one).

Someone is holding a Pad, showing a picture of the Pup with the word SOLD across the picture, so the breeder is glad that the pup made it home since he has just been sold. (Means her pups were advertised on the internet, and all someone had to do is to click on the "Buy" button to buy the pup). Last scene is the puppy sitting in someone's car, car door slamming shut, car driving away, breeder waving goodbye. 

Hope I got the gist of it right.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Castlemaid said:


> I watched the ad with the sound turned off (no sound on my work computer), and for those who didn't see it: What looks to me like a Great Pyrenees puppy fall out the back of a truck and the commercial shows the puppy struggling through rough terrain to make it home. Shows up at the owners place (the breeder I supposed, like responsible breeders carry litters of puppies in the bed of an open truck, then don't bother to go looking for a lost pup when they realize they lost one).
> 
> Someone is holding a Pad, showing a picture of the Pup with the word SOLD across the picture, so the breeder is glad that the pup made it home since he has just been sold. (Means her pups were advertised on the internet, and all someone had to do is to click on the "Buy" button to buy the pup). Last scene is the puppy sitting in someone's car, car door slamming shut, car driving away, breeder waving goodbye.
> 
> Hope I got the gist of it right.


Yep you got it 100%.

The sound however makes it a lot more powerful in absolute and total heartlessness. It makes the puppy into just an item...

There was humour in it.. I can't say it wasn't funny. (Ill probably get slammed for saying this). But this is not what you would expect from a prime-time boradcast add for a product.. This is something you might see in Cyanide and Happiness or South Park series and it may be ok in that context.

However the more serious issue is that it creates a perception that a dog is just an item that is bought and sold... Ready to be discarded, or forgotten. It devalues the dogs social standing in society which ultimately leads to acts of cruelty. The dog has established itself as a family member and more than just a commodity. The fact is dogs have a higher place than most other animals in society. And as dog lovers it is important that this perception is maintained.
People who view dogs as items, are more likely to poison, abuse and mistreat them.

This add really attacks that. There is no excuse. The add is too inconsiderate and disgusting in totality. 

Again I love American add's no hold barred approach.. However you need at least a bit of social consciousness.. This add has none.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Funny- the Budweiser ad for this year is almost identical- except it's a really heartfelt, GREAT ad.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Let's not forget the 2 Sara McLachlan Doberhuahua commercials from last year.....tongue in cheek humor as well.


SuperG


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

I know it's just a commercial and not real, but it's not funny either. It was tasteless. I can see why people would be offended, and to the people who aren't offended, I doubt they would think this was one of the all time superbowl commercial greats.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Based on Go Daddy's past ads, I'm pretty sure their goal was not tongue in cheek, or some social commentary.... I'm pretty sure it was strictly shock value.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I read on the news feed today that they are pulling this ad and are not going to use it due to the reaction they have received already. I'm glad they are paying attention. On the other hand I did like the Budweiser commercials the last two years.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> Based on Go Daddy's past ads, I'm pretty sure their goal was not tongue in cheek, or some social commentary.... I'm pretty sure it was strictly shock value.



Could be.....any way to get attention has it's value....many times.

SuperG


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LoveEcho said:


> Based on Go Daddy's past ads, I'm pretty sure their goal was not tongue in cheek, or some social commentary.... I'm pretty sure it was strictly shock value.


Exactly. Now people remember the company name, and the ad generated more attention than a normal one would have.

As far as advertising goes, they have more than surpassed their goal with this spot, because of the frenzy and controversy.

You know this was done completely on purpose.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

SuperG said:


> Could be.....any way to get attention has it's value....many times.
> 
> SuperG


Yep. Now they not only got the publicity from THIS ad, which is being shared and shared and shared, they're still airing another ad for the Super Bowl. They basically got two ads for the price of one.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LoveEcho said:


> Yep. Now they not only got the publicity from THIS ad, which is being shared and shared and shared, they're still airing another ad for the Super Bowl. They basically got two ads for the price of one.


And now that it has been pulled, there will be an even greater demand to find it and see it.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, most intentional puppies are sold. Reputable breeders can use websites responsibly to market their pups. I saw it as funny side of realistic. They could have added their rules for marketing live animals.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Well this is better........good ol budweiser, always the best commercials
Hope the link works, practically the same commercial with a nicer ending!

It’s Here: Budweiser’s New “Lost Dog” Commercial Is As Sad and Sweet As We Expected | WOOFipedia by The American Kennel Club


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

You gotta love the Budweiser horses, even more so now:wub:

Now wonder how many hook-ups the puppy owner/actor is going to get. Um, um.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

GSD2 said:


> Well this is better........good ol budweiser, always the best commercials
> Hope the link works, practically the same commercial with a nicer ending!
> 
> It’s Here: Budweiser’s New “Lost Dog” Commercial Is As Sad and Sweet As We Expected | WOOFipedia by The American Kennel Club


Now that is a great Add...


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Years ago when I was showing Arabians, one of the Budweiser hitches was at one of the showgrounds, and I couldn't resist going over to their barn to see them up close. They are gorgeous, and the mildest temperaments! I was also super impressed at the amount of work their crew does when they're on the road--the meticulous grooming (easily as much as we did on our show horses, and the Clydes are much bigger, lol), and the even more meticulous tack cleaning and polishing. There is a huge amount of effort put into it every time their teams go out on display! They also had a couple Dalmatians with them, and very well-behaved.

I love all the Budweiser Clydesdale ads--they REALLY put that horrible godaddy ad to shame.

Susan


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I find everything about GoDaddy atrocious. I can't even like Danica Patrick anymore. How do you take her seriously as an athlete?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Budweiser...they raise the bar every year. Almost makes me wish I liked beer.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

That commercial (Budweiser) seriously made me tear up. Beautifully done!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Didn't Budweiser announce they were getting rid of the horses, and then everyone had kittens about it, so they changed their minds?


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I thought the budweiser commercial was incredibly sappy and it made me tear up both times I watched it. I am such an easy mark.

The Go Daddy commercial didn't really do much for me - didn't make me laugh, didn't make me angry. I wasn't particularly offended because I really thought it made the puppy sellers look like awful people. In any case there was certainly no empathizing with them.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

sadly, the GoDaddy scenario is probably true story...where the Budweiser ad is not.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Yeah...the Bud commercial is better.....


SuperG


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

selzer said:


> Didn't Budweiser announce they were getting rid of the horses, and then everyone had kittens about it, so they changed their minds?


I think this is what you are talking about (this was news in November):

"*Budweiser's iconic Clydesdales are being put out to pasture in its main advertising — at least temporarily — to be replaced by twentysomething hipsters.*

The country's No. 3 beer brand says the horses will not be trotted out to appear in its main holiday advertising campaign this year.

In its main advertising this holiday season, the company will air ads with a hipper vibe, such as commercials that have been running in the pre-Thanksgiving period for its 'Holiday Crates,' an 18-pack of Budweiser bottles, according to a report in the Wall Street Journal.

A similar campaign will run in the lead-up to Christmas, when the company will air ads featuring people in their 20s looking into the camera and calling out friends' names as a narrator asks 'If you could grab a Bud with any of your friends these holidays, who would it be?'

As for the Clydesdales, fans shouldn't worry that they are heading to the glue factory. According to a company statement, their next assignment will be an appearance in the brand's Super Bowl ads and they also will be part of holiday ads urging responsible drinking.

In the wake of the Madison Avenue maneuver, the company issued a playfully worded statement Tuesday.

'Straight from the horse's mouth: The Budweiser Clydesdales are here to stay and will continue to play a central role in our campaigns, including holidays and Super Bowl,' company Vice President Brian Perkins says."

Susan


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

What happened to the frogs? Didn't they have frogs one yr?


----------



## KentuckyFenway (Jul 27, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Let's not forget the 2 Sara McLachlan Doberhuahua commercials from last year.....tongue in cheek humor as well.
> 
> 
> SuperG


My doberman forum was really up in arms about that commercial as well.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool inside info on the Clydesdales :wub:


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PU92XeqhRSA


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The last couple that Budweiser made have been good. The don't drink and drive ad with the dog waiting for his owner go come home was pretty powerful. The horses in the new one(and in general) are just plain gorgeous.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I love all the Budweiser commercials. But I agree the best one I've seen them do by far is the one with the drinking and driving awareness and the dog waiting by the door. That one really hit me


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I love those Budweiser commercials and yes this one made me cry too!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

The Go Daddy ad is funnier once you watch the Bud ad....just lampooning the Bud ad.....


SuperG


----------

